# Does anybody leave their camper at deer camp year round?



## clock98 (Sep 21, 2017)

I just bought my first ever hunting land up near Newberry. These first couple years I am just going to use my camper up there as a place to stay. I was wondering does anybody else leave there camper on there hunting land in the winter? If so how do you protect it from the snow load that the UP gets?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Most guys I see have a pitched metal roof above their campers. The ones that don’t are mouse turd hotels. Snow loads can add up to 100#/sq ft to your roof.

I believe Newberry snow load designs are well above the 6’ mark.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

It could work, but drawbacks would be mice & squirrels. One would have to winterize, which may be more a pain away from home, then periodic maintenance, especially if planning to use elsewhere.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

What about winter storage close by . So places are very reasonable.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

R.J.M. said:


> What about winter storage close by . So places are very reasonable.


I put mine up in storage at the cement companies polebarn. Its not heated but weather tight and somewhat insulated. Local trucking company with extra storage space in their shop or something like that is best. You can try the local usual storage places but the average 7x10's or 20's wont work. Not tall enough for campers. I get a great deal because most people don't know about it and the usual local places here are stupid with their prices.


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

my neighbor leaves his.uses the bucket mouse trap thingy and gets loads of mice,never ending battle.wouldn't want to deal with it


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Use to keep a trailer up north on some property. The mouse issue was just impossible to keep up with.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Luv2huntup - "The ones that don’t are mouse turd hotels." So somehow a pitched metal roof helps keep down mice???? Really???


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

U D said:


> Luv2huntup - "The ones that don’t are mouse turd hotels." So somehow a pitched metal roof helps keep down mice???? Really???


The camper roof will stay intact keeping water out of the inside of the camper. Rain and snow melt causes rot making it real easy for rodents to chew their way in.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

When I bought the neighbor's 40 a few years ago he had kept a trailer there that as part of the deal he had to remove. The thing was nothing but a Hilton hotel for mice. No thanks.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Even if you store a camper at home or in a pole barn, you will still have to deal with mice and other pests. I would suggest building a pole barn on your property to store the camper in and then when you are ready, you could build a living quarters in the barn. Done right, they make a great camp. I had one for a number of years and really likes staying there.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

People do this all of the time. A drive through the backwoods of northern MI will show you tons of old trailers that aren't going to be moved easily, any time soon.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Not a issue and much better vs towing it all over. You can do things to help keep nice out.. bringing water to camp is no big deal. Hell you could even drive s hand pump


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

https://www.trap-anything.com/homemade-mouse-trap.html


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes to the trap above, for camps & such. Use antifreeze or cold weather window wash fluid in the colder months.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

All the comments are correct,..... snow load sucks. It will destroy your camper even if you tarp it..... mice will get in and it will smell like mice pee. You can get rid of the mice while you use it but hard to get rid of the smell. While is convienent to keep it there. Expect many issues even if winterized properly. I left pails with spinning cans and peanut, 6 traps at a time. I could never defeat the mice. I could during camp but not while I was away for months at a time. Only thing I didn't try was downy sheets. My mom love em.. She puts a whole box spread throughout her trail


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

When I bought a trailer five or six years ago to use for extra sleeping space at camp the previous owner had put downy sheets in every storage area so we keep them there. They seem to discourage the little turd makers quite a bit. 

As far as mice in general, the travel trailer is about 60 feet from the front door of the camp and we have far more mouse issues, constant issues in fact, in the camp then in the trailer. 

I don't know of any trailers that are totally mouse proof and most of the camps I see being built where the owners say they are going to be mouse proof, are not. Mice are just a fact of life in trailers/camps that are not used regularly. 

If you don't have mice scurrying about at night in a UP deer camp once in a while........it ain't a real UP deer camp! FM


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Forest Meister said:


> When I bought a trailer five or six years ago to use for extra sleeping space at camp the previous owner had put downy sheets in every storage area so we keep them there. They seem to discourage the little turd makers quite a bit.
> 
> As far as mice in general, the travel trailer is about 60 feet from the front door of the camp and we have far more mouse issues, constant issues in fact, in the camp then in the trailer.
> 
> ...


My camp is completely mouse proof. In over 20 years not one mouse inside. Of course that's what I said about bears too but last year proved that one wrong. 

I do have to combat mice though in my blinds and in my sheds.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Stainless steel steel wool and expandable foam insulation will defeat mice and red squirrels. Never had a mouse problem in my camper after sealing it with the above. 

You can order stainless steel wool online.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

bucko12pt said:


> Stainless steel steel wool and expandable foam insulation will defeat mice and red squirrels. Never had a mouse problem in my camper after sealing it with the above.
> 
> You can order stainless steel wool online.


Steel wool shoved into rat holes helps to get rid of rats too. They don't like steel wool poking in their nose and eyes.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

bucko12pt said:


> Stainless steel steel wool and expandable foam insulation will defeat mice and red squirrels. Never had a mouse problem in my camper after sealing it with the above.
> 
> You can order stainless steel wool online.


Finding all those nooks and crannies can be a real challenge! FM


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> Finding all those nooks and crannies can be a real challenge! FM


I have a 2006 Jayco and it was a little easier to seal up than the older campers I've had. The factory tried to seal everything by using the plastic ring seals in the floors but there was still a 1/2 to 3/4" gap around the lines coming in. Worthless to mice.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Forest Meister said:


> Finding all those nooks and crannies can be a real challenge! FM



Takes some time under the camper, but worth it. Once it's sealed, it's just checking it a couple times a year, part of camper maintenance.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

I left my travel trailer at my deer camp year around. Saved having to plate it every year and the fuel to drag it home after the season and back for the season. 
Decon, Decon and more Decon is the trick to keep mouse problems down. They would come in where the electric cord enters the trailer and was stored.

My problem started when the red squirrels found the trailer. It had sat there from 1992 till 2000 before the squirrels found it and no problems. those red squirrels found it and it was a mess in just a couple months with chew holes in the ceiling and walls.

Just built a Cabin in 2001 dam squirrels even like it. I spend a lot of my non deer hinting time there shooting those pesky destroyers and feeding them to the pet weasle. 

Glad I only bought a 12 year old trailer to put there.
Yes the sloped metal roof works wonders to rid of snow. *Tip *do not allow the snow to slide of fth eroof where the door is. Some years you might have to crawl out a window and shovel the snow awy from the door to get it open.
Or just make that side of the roof longer, more money to build though. 

 Al


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Al L said:


> *Tip *do not allow the snow to slide of fth eroof where the door is. Some years you might have to crawl out a window and shovel the snow awy from the door to get it open.
> Or just make that side of the roof longer, more money to build though.
> 
> Al


Pull the snow down over the front door with a snow knife and you'll never have that problem. I learned the hard way having to take the storm window and screen out of the insulated storm door a few times.


----------



## dafuzz89 (Jul 31, 2013)

I leave mine at camp. Winterize with rv antifreeze. As far sa mice. I grow peppermint all around my trailer in warm months and have a small garden of it off to the side. I cut the garden and keep the clippings. Come time to shut camp down I place clippings in pieces of knotted panty hose. We get a few mice but thats all. It is also important to keep anything that can be used as bedding out of reach. We put all soft materials in plastic bins

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

When I worked at Tractor Supply people would buy a product called Cab Freash to keep mice out of their campers and cabins. Some of the repeat buyers swore by the stuff. I have no direct knowledge however.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I use a combination of mouse traps, poision litteraly by the bucket and boxes of moth balls to keep mice from doing damage.


----------



## dafuzz89 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolverick said:


> When I worked at Tractor Supply people would buy a product called Cab Freash to keep mice out of their campers and cabins. Some of the repeat buyers swore by the stuff. I have no direct knowledge however.


It works but doesn't last long. I have used during the warm months and had little to no mouse activith

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fuzz James (Jan 28, 2018)

https://shop.generalrv.com/collecti...v23610-sniff-n-stop®-odorant-pouch-6-pack-box


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

I leave my RV at my property year-round since 2004, and I don't have a mouse problem. I set three of these when I winterize it. They electrocute the mouse, then deposit the carcass into a holding tray. They claim to hold ten mice.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Fuzz James said:


> https://shop.generalrv.com/collections/sewer-sanitation/products/valterra-v23610-sniff-n-stop®-odorant-pouch-6-pack-box


Moth balls are a lot cheaper. Where ever you put a bag of moth balls mice will not go near. I put them under the hood of my lawn tractor or on my ATV to keep the varmints away.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

scubajay said:


> I leave my RV at my property year-round since 2004, and I don't have a mouse problem. I set three of these when I winterize it. They electrocute the mouse, then deposit the carcass into a holding tray. They claim to hold ten mice.
> View attachment 296393


10 would not be enough of a capacity by my camp. I've had so many mice in my bucket trap before that the mice could walk on the dead bodies. Literally dozens of mice in just a short period.


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

I leave mine at camp in Cheboygan. So far this winter no mice issues. I winterized it and covered it with a tarp. I can still get in the door as I stay in it on and off all winter. I was just up last weekend. Seems to be doing fine. I will say I just got the place in July so this is winter one.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Congratulations I just bought my first piece of property in the U P myself. I'm going to leave my camper up there till I can build a rustic cabin, I'm probably going to take it in the spring and bring it home on the last trip in November.
The snow load down here is we less and it melts in between.
I leave my camper out back in the woods and cover it with a tarp.
Last year was the first year I had mice real bad I plugged up the hole they made in the floor. I use dryer sheets peppermint and Glade scent cones.
All of the candy cane peppermint melted made a big mess so I won't do that again.
Good luck at least yours is a little closer to get to than mine.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

While mice and little critters will cause some damage, bigger animal, especially bears should also a very real concern. Last year alone I had six different bears (that I got good photos of) on my cabin's front porch and they were all looking for trouble. I don't keep any food in my cabin either, but every year I have to fix stuff they break and my cabin is built to be pretty bear proof too. A trailer would be a fun toy for a bear to destroy just for the fun of it. All windows need to have protective shutters covering them and over the years I've learned how to make shutters bear proof. Heavy duty steel entry doors with reinforced jams are also necessary as they like to push on doors to test them. I had a bear break into my cabin once and let me tell you, it makes mice damage look like child's play.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Bars of Irish Spring soap...I buy about 24 bars a year and place them in and around anything that is mouse worthy...Mice won't go near the stuff...I have a barn with my camper stored inside...A classic car owner told me this secret and I've been using this tactic for 3 years now with awesome results..


----------



## clock98 (Sep 21, 2017)

I have another question for you guys who keep your camper out there year round. How do you guys set your camper for winter use? Does the furnace in your guys camper heat it pretty good in the winter. Do you have guys have any issues with pipes freezing?


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I winterize my pipes for the winter. Bring water by the gallon. The propane heat worked fine. 

Mike


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

ridgewalker said:


> https://www.trap-anything.com/homemade-mouse-trap.html


I used this to get rid of chipmunks at my place in Caseville. Something made off with the rod and can. Never did find it.......never caught any chipmunks either. lol


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Nobody mention thieves and vandalism.If it is kind of hidden away that can be a problem.I know one guy that actually had the alluvium torn off of his about 10 years ago


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I put mine up in storage at the cement companies polebarn. Its not heated but weather tight and somewhat insulated. Local trucking company with extra storage space in their shop or something like that is best. You can try the local usual storage places but the average 7x10's or 20's wont work. Not tall enough for campers. I get a great deal because most people don't know about it and the usual local places here are stupid with their prices.



Chck at the fair grounds. Some provide winter storage in the barns on the fair grounds


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> Nobody mention thieves and vandalism.If it is kind of hidden away that can be a problem.I know one guy that actually had the alluvium torn off of his about 10 years ago


My neighbors across the road had their entire trailer stolen years back. They never recovered it. The cops figure some locals took it to make into a party deer blind on their property, somewhere within 10 miles away. 

They probably stole it in the middle of the night, since you could see it from the road, and kept to the dirt roads.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

That does happen, Pine, which is why a person needs some unusual surprises for scum like that. Out of sight is not always out of view!


----------



## Sue6565 (Jul 6, 2018)

clock98 said:


> I just bought my first ever hunting land up near Newberry. These first couple years I am just going to use my camper up there as a place to stay. I was wondering does anybody else leave there camper on there hunting land in the winter? If so how do you protect it from the snow load that the UP gets?


----------



## Sue6565 (Jul 6, 2018)

clock98 said:


> I just bought my first ever hunting land up near Newberry. These first couple years I am just going to use my camper up there as a place to stay. I was wondering does anybody else leave there camper on there hunting land in the winter? If so how do you protect it from the snow load that the UP gets?


When we first bought our camp property (on the West Branch of the Manistique River), we used our trailer as a camp while we were building the cabin. We never had any problem with the snow load or mice either. The trailer stayed there for about 2 years...no vandalism, no problems


----------



## clock98 (Sep 21, 2017)

Does anyone leave there camper out at camp all winter with no roof over it? Like just a tarp to cover it? I looked into shelters and with the cost would like to hold out until next year


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome: to Michigan sportsman sue and clock:Welcome:


----------

